
Risks from Daily Low-Dose Aspirin Outweigh Benefits for Healthy Seniors - xref
https://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2018/09/16/647415462/study-a-daily-baby-aspirin-has-no-benefit-for-healthy-older-people
======
oldmancoyote
According to a study I read in the NY Times, I thought low dose aspirin was
already shown to be useless, but regular aspirin was effective.

